# Do you think social anxiety is innate, learned or both?



## Captain_Fear (Sep 30, 2006)

I believe social anxiety is both innate and learned. I believe chronic severe SA is more innate than learned. What do you think?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Both.

Just because someone has an innate predisposition to something, doesn't mean they're going to get it. They need the environmental triggers as well.

Does anyone know if anyone has done research to see if SA has a genetic component?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Both.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

both


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think it is both, but innate factors trump the external factors. Think of conjoined twins, each can have a very different personality. They have shared nearly the same environment since birth. I say nearly because people may interact with each person differently. But still the environment is as similar as it is ever going to get. The personality differences between the twins can be marked, so only explanation in my opinion, is difference in innate characterstics.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Both. 

I think there is a genetic component that makes one more likely to develop SA. This innate predisposition can either be magnified by negative social experiences or lessened by positive social experiences.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

A bit of both.
I think certain inherited conditions can make someone more prone to social isolation, which can lead to SA.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Both.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Both. I have/had defective parents who helped twist my already defective brain.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I chose 'innate'. This is because I think it has to do with how your mind processes information.

I actually believe that Social Anxiety is in fact: "Low Latent Inhibition". That SA is the negative result of having an L.L.I. way in which your brain works.

If you are wondering what "Low Latent Inhibition" is, I put a thread up in "Positive Thinking"; otherwise you can google it.


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd say both. 
Mainly because most people are bullied/teased in school at some point or other, but not everyone develops SAD as a result, so there must be more to it than that. But I think most people would say that something like bullying either started their SAD, or made it worse. 
if that makes any sense at all?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Both


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

definitely both for everyone, but maybe more innate for some and more environmental for others. i personally have been socially anxious as far back as i can remember (age 2). but i also grew up with an anxious parent (not social anxiety but definitely very high anxiety in general). i find it interesting that i have one parent with anxiety and one parent with poor/weird social skills (very asperger's-like). and then they had me, the 'perfect' combo of the 2, anxiety + weird/lacking social skills = social anxiety. due to both genetics and environment of course.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Learned.

I believe our life experiences are what shapes who we become. When we're first born we have no idea what social interaction even is so we can't be shy... we don't even know we have hands. It only comes about after they start interacting with people. Chances are there were negative influences on that. Could be a paranoid adult, early abuse, people being nasty to them, etc. 

I don't believe people are born with it, but I think there are some who are more of a risk of developing it, like people who are short, overweight, unattractive, parents are socially awkward, etc. Not exactly SA-risk, but rather at a higher risk of being teased and ridiculed which can lead to SA.


----------



## Captain_Fear (Sep 30, 2006)

trey said:


> Learned.
> 
> I don't believe people are born with it, but I think there are some who are more of a risk of developing it, like people who are short, overweight, unattractive, parents are socially awkward, etc. Not exactly SA-risk, but rather at a higher risk of being teased and ridiculed which can lead to SA.


I dont see many unatractive people on this website yet i have seen many people in this world who are very unatractive and confident...... obnoxious even.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

That's true, but I only mean that it could be one of many causes. And don't forget people's looks can change drastically over the years, so the people who may have been good looking during high school could grow up to be unattractive or overweight.

I think even with the attractive people on this website (and I agree, there's a lot of them!) most still seem to be quite self-conscious. Chances are there was something said or done at some point to make them feel that way.


----------

